# Get custom glass cut?



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where I can get a custom piece of glass top cut out? 
I know munster tanks use to do this, but hes busy at the moment. I just need a piece of glass cut out to fit on the top of my tank as a cover.

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think many people in the old forum suggested any of the glass shops like Speedy Glass.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^hmm I should go and ask them then I guess. I need to buy a piece of glass as well then get it cut then. Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think some people also mentioned that you might be able to get cast offs cheap from them as long as it's not too big. You might want to check that out too.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

do ask the glass shop, they can cut customer size for u, i did that for my 130 Gal tank on the top 2 pieces , and side glass 1 piece not expensive, around 15 ~20 buck,


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ oh wow 15-20$ is not bad. I'll ask speedy tomorrow!
Thanks guys


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I got mine done at Candu Glass in Burnaby, on Douglas near Lougheed. It was reasonably priced and the lady I talk to is very friendly. If you pay cash & tell them Anthony the fish guy sent you, you might get the same good deal I get.

Anthony


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^I'm calling them tomorrow 
Thanks Anthony!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> ^ oh wow 15-20$ is not bad. I'll ask speedy tomorrow!
> Thanks guys


i know last time the glass shop in richmond, TOP TECH AUTO REPAIR  7364 Elmbridge Way, Richmond, BC 604 304 1111 , hope can help u


----------

